# Best Movie Villains



## Steve (Nov 23, 2011)

In keeping with the general theme going on in the Rec Room, (which I am really enjoying!) it's a commonly held belief that the movie is only as good as its villain.  So, who are the best villains from film history. 

I'll start with a few of my favorites:

*The Kurgan from Highlander*.  One of my favorite scenes is when he's driving with a hysterical woman in the car singing "New York, New York."  So many quotable lines from him in that movie.  

*Kahn from Star Trek 2: Wrath of Kahn:  *While I've never been a huge Ricardo Montalban fan, he was terrific in this movie.*

Sensei from Kobra Kai from Karate Kid*- I don't remember his name, but who can forgive him for saying, "Sweep the leg, Johnny.  You got a problem with that?"

*Malificent from Sleeping Beauty*:  She turns into a frakking dragon, people!  A dragon!  

*Max Cady from Cape Fear*:  I mentioned this one before when I talked about Di Niro's range.  He was awesome in this movie.

*Frank from Once Upon a Time in the West:  *One of my favorite westerns and a departure for Henry Fonda.

*Darth Vader from Star Wars:  *That's right.  not the Emperor.  Darth Vader is the villain that made episodes 4-6 so incredibly awesome.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmmmm
my FAV movie of all time:
Frank Costello (Jack Nicholson) and Colin Sullivan (Matt Damon)  The Departed


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohh and 
Hannibal Lector was good too


----------



## billc (Nov 23, 2011)

I liked the actor Brian Cox as hannibal lector in the first film "Manhunter."  No disrespect to Anthony Hopkins but I thought Brian cox was better, especially with the limited time he was on screen.


----------

